# N&W 4-8-4 J Class cross head



## John Lowe (May 1, 2013)

Hi
New to the forum, I am getting back into model rail after a small lay off of about 40 years. I live in the UK but am am modelling a US based layout of the late steam early diesel era.

I have purchased locomotives from BLI (Dreyfus Hudson, Y6b ) and MTH (Alco PA A/B) both with DCC and sound and am well pleased with both having run them on a temporary oval using my ESU ecos command station. 

My next purchase will be a N&W J class but I need help with prototype details since the MTH has an Alligator Crosshead and the Broadway an Laird type. Since the MTH is from the first batch produced (Cab 603 and 604) and the BLI comes with higher numbers maybe the designed changed? I am leaning towards MTH because of the metal body but want to be sure it is correctly detailed.

Any of you knowledgeable guys know the answer 

Best to all fellow aging hooligans

John


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's a high-res webpic that show the real loco pretty clearly ...

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/83/NW_611.jpg

TJ


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's another shot showing a real good view of the crosshead.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

605-610 were built with different motion ('non-lightweight') due to wartime material issues, but were later rebuilt with lightweight rods. I wonder if this influenced the type of crossheads fitted?
I have the Broadway and Bachmann models; must have a look when I get home and compare the details.


----------



## John Lowe (May 1, 2013)

Thanks to all who replied. 

Came across this superb site http://www.nwhs.org/index.shtml which has copies of original drawings. they show that the early numbers had the Alligator crosshead and later models were as per the pics you guys sent me so both Broadway and MTH got it right for their engine numbers.

NWHS looks an excellent resource for information on the N&W.

John


----------

